# Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers



## thefirstnerd (11. September 2010)

*Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Hallo 


Momentan leuft mein i7 860 noch mit dem boxed kühler und geht beim zocken bis auf 65C° hoch, daher will ich ihn mit dem hier ersetzten: ::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions ::: 

nun zu meiner eigentlichen frage:
wenn man sich auf der seite das ''how to install'' video ankukt sieht man das unter dem motherboard eine befestigung angebracht werden muss. Muss ich diese auch anbringen oder ist dort schon einen von meinem jetzigen kühler und ich kann diese weiter verwenden ?


danke schonmal im vorraus 

Mfg TheFirstNerd xD


----------



## zøtac (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Mhm, die Backplate musst du auch anschrauben.  Der Kühler wird einmal von Hinten und von vorne verschraubt, wie jeder größere...
Aber in dem Preisbereich würd ich nen Scythe Mugen 2 kaufen


----------



## thefirstnerd (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

hmmm das is doof...

der mugen wird denk ich nicht in mein gehäuse reinpassen da es nur 18cm breit ist 

ist der komplette austausch mit motherboard ausbauen usw für einen ''laie'' möglich ?

und sind 65 °C beim zocken noch ok oder auf dauer eher schädlich ?


----------



## Kaktus (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Grundlegend hält ein Boxed Kühler die CPU immer im unkritischen Bereich. Ein Hersteller wie Intel oder AD wären ja reichlich blöde Kühler mit zuliefern die dafür sorgen das die Systeme bei den Kunden nicht stabil laufen. Also dahingehend musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Einen Kühler tauscht man eigentlich nur wenn der Boxed für das eigene Empfinden zu laut ist oder man übertakten möchte. 

Ein sehr guter Kühler, der nur wenig schwächer als der Mugen 2 ist, wäre der Gelid Tranquillo. Der wird mit Push-Pins befestigt, wie der Boxe auch. Ein Boardausbau wäre hier nicht nötig. Und die Höhe ist nur 1mm höher als der Zalman.


----------



## zøtac (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Die Max. Temp liegt laut Datenblatt bei 72°C, alles drüber wär dann schädlich. Ich wäre bei 7°C unter max ziemlich beunruhigt, aber ich bin eher so der AMD experte  Warte lieber auf Inteller.
Mainboard ausbauen kannst du auch als totaler Laie, ausser natürlich du weißt nicht wie man mit nem schraubenzieher umgeht  Und falls irgentwas nicht klappt sind wir ja auch noch da


----------



## AntiFanboy (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

ich werd mir bald den brocken holen, der sohl recht kühl und leise sein!

den würd ich dir auch empfehlen!


----------



## thefirstnerd (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

welcher kühler ist eurer meinung nach denn der beste für den i7 860 ?


----------



## Own3r (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Ich würde einen Scythe Mugen 2 verbauen. Der hat eine hohe Kühlleistung und ist dafür leise!


----------



## thefirstnerd (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

ja der is ja auch schön und gut aber ich weis nicht ob der in mein 0815 gehäuse passt :/

edit: hier noch ein foto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Aus dem Bild werde ich zwar nicht ganz schlau, aber was ich da so erahnen konnte sah nicht gut aus 

Du solltest mal die Tiefe vom Mainboard aus bis zur Seitenwand messen


----------



## thefirstnerd (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

in der tiefe sinds ca. 16cm aber ich denke der wird auch von der breite her nicht reinpassen und an der graka anstoßen ...


----------



## Kaktus (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Der Beste Kühler in was? Kühlleistung? Preis Leistung? Lautstärke? Werd da mal bitte genauer. DEN besten Kühler gibt es nicht, für gar nichts. Es kommt auf die eigenen Ansprüche drauf an. Der Gelid ist der günstigste Kühler der deine CPU leise kühlen kann. Der Mugen ist eben etwas besser, musst du aber das Board ausbauen. Es gibt noch bessere. Manche sind aber auch laut, manche sind leise aber riesig und schwer. Was willst du genau?


----------



## elohim (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

also bei einem 18 cm gehäuse wirds mit dem zalman auch knapp.

2 vorschläge:

Scythe Katana 3

Scythe Katana 3 (Sockel 478/775/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3) (SCKTN-3000) ab 17.00 € | heise online-Preisvergleich

wenns was edleres sein soll:

Noctua NH-U9B
list:
Noctua NH-U9B (Sockel 775/AM2/AM2+/AM3) ab 44.59 € | heise online-Preisvergleich


ansonsten würd ich mir an deiner stelle überlegen nen günstiges, breiteres gehäuse zuzulegen, ist längefristig eh ne gute entscheidung, und dann pack dir nen mugen 2 oder ähnliches auf die cpu

zb
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Elite RC-335 schwarz, ohne Netzteil

dann kommste mit knapp über 60€ hin​


----------



## thefirstnerd (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

also der kühler sollte:
1.möglichst klein sein bei hoher kühlleistung
2.nicht zu laut sein (binn kein silent freak)
3.möglicht unter 40€ liegen

und natürlich auf den i7 860 (sockel 1156) passen ^^

vielleicht kennt sich jemand gut aus und kann mir etwas in der richtung empfehlen.


----------



## thefirstnerd (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

@elohim 

danke für die antwort  
der 2. lüfter ist bis jetzt mein favorit der gefällt mir sehr gut ... 

das mit den gehäuse lass ich erstmal da ich den pc erst gekauft habe und jez nich noch geld für ein anderes gehäuse ausgeben will


----------



## Own3r (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Dann könnte es der Scythe Grand Kama Cross bsein. Der ist ein Top-Blow Kühler mit guter Kühlleistung!


----------



## Kaktus (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Der Cooler Master Hyper TX3 ist besser als der Katana. Habe ich aktuell als Testsample da und der schlägt den Katana 3. Der Noctua U9B ist kein Wundergerät und eigentlich völlig überteuert. Der Grand Kama Cross lont sich nur wenn man in der Seitenwand eine sehr große Öffnung über dem Lüfter hat. Hat der weniger als 3cm Abstand zur Seitenwand, sinkt die Kühlleistung rapide. 
Mit dem Hyper TX3 kannst du relativ glücklich werden. Die 95W TDP kann er gut und recht leise kühlen, aber Wunder darf man von ihm auch nicht erwarten.


----------



## elohim (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

der grand kama cross ist halt auch riesig, auch wenn er von der höhe passen würde. 

@thefirstnerd

ist halt ein kompromiss aber wenn du nicht gross übertakten willst, wird der reichen. andererseits würdest du für weniger geld deutlich leistungsfähigere, aber eben viel grössere, kühler bekommen.

ich stand vor einem ähnlichem dilemma und hab mich dann dazu entschlossen ein neues gehäuse zu kaufen


----------



## elohim (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

is natürlich ein schnäppchen @ kaktus

nur mal interessehalber, da ich immer SEHR unterschiedliche meinungen gehört hab, was häst du von dem arctic freezer xtreme, der würde btw ja auch ins profil passen


----------



## Kaktus (11. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Der Freezer Extrem ist... naja... Durchschnitt. Was stört ist eher die schlechte Qualität der Halterung. Hier lässt sich leicht was verbiegen. Wäre sicherlich kein Kühler den ich guten Gewissens empfehlen könnte. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle wirklich mal einen Zollstock nehmen und vom Board bis zur Außenwand nachmessen was da möglich wäre. Sonst kaufst du irgendwas, und das ist dann wieder nicht so das Wahre.


----------



## thefirstnerd (12. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

also noch eine lezte frage 

welcher kühler kühlt besser der Cooler Master hyper tx3 oder der Gelid Tranquillo und um ca. wie viel grad würde sich die temperatur der CPU senken ?

& danke für die vielen antworten


----------



## Kaktus (12. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Gelid Tranquillo... und um wie viel Grad? Sagen wir es so, wenn du z.B. das Board so regeln lässt das maximal 55° eingehalten werden sollen, ist der Gelid deutlich leiser unterwegs. Wenn es um Maximale Drehzahl geht, ist der Gelid nicht viel besser als der TX3. Allerdings ist dann letzterer doppelt so laut. 
Man kann das schlecht so vergleichen wie du es dir vorstellst. Packst du an den Gelid ein Lüfter der genauso schnell dreht wie der beim TX3, dürfte die Kühlleistung locker 5-10° besser sein als beim TX3. Nur dreht der Lüfter des TX3 auch mit weit über 2800 1/min und der des Gelid mit nur mit 1500 1/min. Und trotzdem ist letzterer besser.


----------



## thefirstnerd (12. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

ok  und wo kann ich so eine temperatur einstellen ? ich habe das schon einmal mit speedfan ausprobiert doch dort ist mein motherboard nicht aufgeslistet


----------



## thefirstnerd (12. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

was haltet ihr von dem ? der is recht klein und hat mit 2 lüfter warscheinlich eine gute kühlleistung ? 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Noctua NH-U9B SE2


----------



## Own3r (12. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Der Noctua NH-U9B ist auch ein sehr guter Kühler! 

Vorteil ist eben die kleinere Bauform.


----------



## Kaktus (12. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Der U9B lebt von seinem großen Namen, ist sau teuer, die Leistung ist bescheiden und es gibt eigentlich überhaupt keinen Grund das Ding zu kaufen außer man will ubedingt einen Noctua und hat zu viel Geld. 

Wie und was man im Bios einstellen kann, hängt vom Board ab. Ich kann dir nicht sagen wie es bei dir aussieht oder was du da für Möglichkeiten hast. Ich kenne nicht jedes Board. Da musst du mal posten was du für ein Board genau hast und dann kann dir jemand was dazu sagen der es hat. Ich bin es von Asrock gewohnt das ich eine Temperatur angeben, und wenn diese überschritten wird, regelt der Lüfter hoch. Davor stelle ich eine bestimmte Stufe ein, quasi die Anfangsdrehzahl, da muss man mal herum testen welche man wählt. Schau mal in dein Handbuch, da müsste was dazu stehen.


----------



## thefirstnerd (12. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

ich binn mir immer noch nicht sicher welchen kühler ich nehmen soll... der cooler master tx3 soll billig verarbeitet sein... könnt ihr mir einen kühler empfehlen der in mein 18cm breites gehäuse passt (vom mainboard bis zur abdeckung ca.16 cm) und eine hohe kühlleistung hat ?


mainboard habe ich ein ''MEDIONPC MS-7616''


----------



## AntiFanboy (12. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

was hälltst du vom ekl alpenföhn brocken?

kostet 35€, kühlt gut und passt auf den 1156!

ich werd ihn mir vermutlic auch bld holen!


----------



## TheFeenix (12. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Ich würde mir nicht auf eine OEM-Board mit mieser Chipsatz-Kühlung nen Turm-Kühler schnallen wollen. Bei solchen OEM-Teilen ohne ausreichende Chipsatz und Spawa-Kühlung ist der vom CPU-Kühler erzeugte Luftstrom enorm wichtig, der durch einen Tower-Kühler nicht mehr auf eben diese Bauteile pusten würde. Meine Epfehlung wäre ein guter Downblower, z.B: der Scythe Grand Kama Cross. Reicht mehr als aus um nen i7-860 selbst mit OC um die 3,6 Ghz leise und gut zu kühlen.

Scythe Grand Kama Cross (Sockel 478/775/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/1156/1366) (SCKC-2000) Preisvergleich bei gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Kaktus (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

@TheFeenix
Enorm wichtig? So ein quark. Sofern man nicht übertaktet spielt das keine Rollen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

was ist mit dem brocken, ist der etwa nicht gut?


----------



## Kaktus (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Zum Brocken kann ich nichts sagen, ich hatte den noch nicht hier und auch anderweitig habe ich ihn noch nie Live in Aktion gesehen.


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

live in aktion^^

ok, ich werd mir en vermutlich holen, außer ich spar noch weiter!

der tranquliio den kaktus vorgeschlagen hat, ist auch sehr gut!

mein freund baute den vor ca. 3std erst ein!

und er läuft gaaaaaanz leise!


----------



## thefirstnerd (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

wenn ich mir den Scythe Grand Kama Cross hole und der nicht reinpassen sollte könnte ich ihn dann wieder zurückgeben oder geht das nicht wenn die folie unten an dem teil wo auf den cpu aufsizt weg ist ?  *
*

*
*


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

also zurückbringten kannst eig nicht, außer er ist stark ebschädigt!

dann würrde der dir antworten : dein pech!


----------



## thefirstnerd (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Cooling - CPU-Kühler - Scythe Rasetsu
was is mit dem der würde gut rein passen ?


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

nunja, reinpassens chon, aber die kühlleistung ist nicht die beste!


----------



## thefirstnerd (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

ja ich will momentan eig eh noch nicht overclocken ... mit der standart taktung sollte der den schon auf 40C° im im windows betrieb und 50°C beim zocken kühlen ?

irgendwann hol ich mir mal ein besseres gehäuse und pack einen mugen2 drauf aber das hat noch zeit


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

wenns kleina ber gut sein soll : Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 115X (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284C Heatpipe Cooler 120mm


----------



## thefirstnerd (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

der is zu hoch


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

dein case ist net mal 16cm breit?????????


----------



## thefirstnerd (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

mein case is 18cm breit aber vom mb bis zur abdeckung sinds nur ca 15,7cm ^^


----------



## AntiFanboy (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

aso, das ist ja wirklich eng!

da passt aj eh nur fast ein top blow kühler rein!


----------



## thefirstnerd (13. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

ja da hab ich beim kauf nich drauf geachtet  nächstes mal achte ich auf ein gut belüftetes großes gehäuse


----------



## Kaktus (14. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Da würde ich eher mit einem ordentlichen Gehäuse anfangen als mit einem Kühler. Wenn das Ding nur stehen muss, gibts aktuell schon Gehäuse für 30€ die viel Platz bieten, aber eben etwas klapprig sind und auch keine Entkopplung für Festplatten bieten. Gut durchlüftet sind die mittlerweile alle. Viele sehen ja aus wie ein schweizer Käse.


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

eghäuse um 36€ : Xigmatek Asgard II orange Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## xqz (14. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*



AntiFanboy schrieb:


> eghäuse um 36€ : Xigmatek Asgard II orange Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich



Das Ding ist ja auch nur 18,5cm breit...? Da passt mugen und co doch nicht rein!

Ich suche momentan auch einen Kühler für mein 18cm gehäuse, mir hat man den grand kama cross empfohlen, werd mir den wahrscheinlich auch holen


----------



## Kaktus (14. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

Tja, nur taugt der Grand Kama Cross nichts wenn der Lüfter keinen Platz zum ansaugen hat. 2-3cm platz über dem Kühler ist Pflicht. Oder eine riesige Öffnung in der Seite. Im übrigen stört der Kühler den gesamten Luftfluss im Gehäuse. 
In das Asgard passt im übrigen jeder Kühler bis 16cm Höhe.


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

genau, sogar evtl einer bis 17cm!

jedoch würd ich wenn ich mir ein case holen entweder dieses  

Thermaltake V9 mit Sichtfenster (VJ40001W2Z) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

oder 

Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced (RC-692-KKN2) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

holen.....


----------



## xqz (14. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*



Kaktus schrieb:


> Tja, nur taugt der Grand Kama Cross nichts wenn der Lüfter keinen Platz zum ansaugen hat. 2-3cm platz über dem Kühler ist Pflicht. Oder eine riesige Öffnung in der Seite. Im übrigen stört der Kühler den gesamten Luftfluss im Gehäuse.
> In das Asgard passt im übrigen jeder Kühler bis 16cm Höhe.



hmm, komm ich nicht ganz dahinter. Das Mainboard klebt doch wahrscheinlich nicht am Gehäuse, folglich wird 1cm verloren sein, nämlich der zwischen mainboard und gehäuse. Das mainboard an sich hat auch eine Dicke, genauso wie die cpu, ich würde jetzt einfach noch einen cm wegrechnen. Heißt, 18,5-2= 16,5cm platz. Wie passt da ein 16cm hoher lüfter rein?


----------



## Kaktus (14. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

@
Geh mal z.B. auf sysProfile: Dein SystemProfil online ! oder generell unter Google und schau dir Bilder an. In das Gehäuse passen so hohe Kühler. Pi mal Daumen Messungen hin oder her, da hast du nicht unrecht, aber tatsache ist das Leute solche Kühler in dem Gehäuse verbaut haben.


----------



## AntiFanboy (14. September 2010)

*AW: Frage zum wechseln des CPU Kühlers*

also ein 17cm lüfter müsste eig. passen, zudem ist das mobo keinen cm dick, max 0,5cm!

der abstand von mobo zum case ist auch ungefähr 0,7cm, mehr nicht!


----------

